# Aerospoke weight?



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

So I'm not to hip and I have lots of gears on my bike but I like the look and price of the Aerospoke brand wheels. I do Crits 2 days a week, ride easy a couple days, and sometimes race on the weekends. I've seen about every wheel thats available(I think) and want something that is more aero but I haven't been able to find the weights of the Aerospoke wheels.


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're very heavy. Not recommended.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

AWILSON said:


> So I'm not to hip and I have lots of gears on my bike but I like the look and price of the Aerospoke brand wheels. I do Crits 2 days a week, ride easy a couple days, and sometimes race on the weekends. I've seen about every wheel thats available(I think) and want something that is more aero but I haven't been able to find the weights of the Aerospoke wheels.



boat anchors weigh less......... Somewhere around 1100grams......per wheel


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want something aero would suggest a wheel with one of the following names on it. 
Edge, Zipp, Reynolds, Corima. The Aerospokes are total junk.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you use them, people will laugh at you.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> If you use them, people will laugh at you.


until their hand is caught in the wheel in a crash. That should teach them.


----------

